# Hygrolon builds?



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

So, with Folius around now, I was wondering if anyone has started their builds yet? I started a little bit ago, but I am waiting for silicone to dry and then to finish the job.

Pics? Tips? It's all accepted! Let's hear/see them.

I would like to know if anyone has a good method for applying it as a background. It doesn't seem to stick to silicone very well.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Something I noticed was that since it doesn't stick to silicone very well, it helps to pin it to the GS (if you're using it), then to silicone around the edges. It would be terrible for a frog to climb under the sheet and get trapped, so I am being extra careful seal it up. I'll get pics up later tonight. Until then, anyone have some comments pics?


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Ive started building a viv with hygrolon. It doesn't seem to stick to silicon very well so what i did in order to make is stick is make a GS background, then apply silicon to the hygrolon and stick it to the GS, next i jabbed toothpicks in the hygrolon to hold it in place while the silicon dries.
After about a day or so i remove the toothpicks and the hygrolon is glued to the GS.

Will start a build thread soon and post pics so everyone can see it.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Ive started building a viv with hygrolon. It doesn't seem to stick to silicon very well so what i did in order to make is stick is make a GS background, then apply silicon to the hygrolon and stick it to the GS, next i jabbed toothpicks in the hygrolon to hold it in place while the silicon dries.
> After about a day or so i remove the toothpicks and the hygrolon is glued to the GS.


I agree about it not sticking well. I did something very similar.

Here's my ZooMed GS covered with hygrolon










Planted










I am still waiting for the plants to adjust and root to the background. I'll let everyone know how they respond. It's mostly pothos on the back, so I imagine it will do pretty well lol


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Did you cover the floor with hygrolon?


----------



## crazydaz (Nov 18, 2012)

I used TillyTac to adhere to my Manzy branches, then added the Hygrolon, and wrapped it with black cotton to have it set overnight. The next day, I just cut off the thread. Worked like a charm for me!


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Did you cover the floor with hygrolon?


Nope. The floor is ABG mix. I don't have LL yet. Thinking that the wandering jew might cover the floor, and I won't need a lot of LL


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

how rigid is it?


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Splash&Dash said:


> how rigid is it?


It's kinda thick and flexible like felt, but a completely different texture.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Just some friendly tips: Tilly Tacker, Titebond III, epoxy, and polyurethane are some additional adhesive options apart from silicone. Some might require that the Hygrolon fabric be pinned down with something like toothpicks, tied, etc. until the adhesive has set, particularly in deep recesses. 

A special note about expanding polyurethane glues: since they tend to expand quite vigorously, stirring them until they have mostly stopped foaming (eg. with Great Stuff, low expansion version) will help keep them more manageable. Polyurethane also tends to be pretty aggressive, especially if you let it sit for just a bit prior to adhering the Hygrolon (a la contact cement).


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried TB3 and gorilla glue they work; however, it doesn't take too much force to peel it off the GS background. Ill stick to silicone and toothpicks they work and once dry, it doesn't peel off the background easily.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I tried TB3 and gorilla glue they work; however, it doesn't take too much force to peel it off the GS background.


Do you carve or sand off the outer later of Great Stuff?


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Do you carve or sand off the outer later of Great Stuff?


Yes i sanded, but maybe i just didn't add enough glue to it. I heard too much glue can effect its water holding properties.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Its only been about a week but I've already started noticing amazing growth on the hygrolon.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

What kind of plant is that? It's nice


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Bjcg said:


> What kind of plant is that? It's nice


It's a Dischidia ruscifolia. It's a beautiful plant that looks great when mounted high and allowed to trail down.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking forvard to see how it comes out, I have some hygrolon but so far I've only used small patches on driftwood to try it out.
So far so good, if it works as good as I'm hoping I will build something bigger with it in the future


----------



## The Yellow King (Jun 26, 2015)

crazydaz said:


> I used TillyTac to adhere to my Manzy branches, then added the Hygrolon, and wrapped it with black cotton to have it set overnight. The next day, I just cut off the thread. Worked like a charm for me!


what type of moss is growing on the stick ? new to the forum.


----------

